# Nutribullet for shakes



## oldskool954 (Apr 13, 2013)

What's up just wanted to let y'all know bout this food processor I got. 
Nutribullet it works great. I've started making my own mass gainer shakes and this thing kicks ass! I'm using steel cut oats and that stuff is like little rocks. This thing breaks them oats down to a fine powder in seconds. Makes them real easy to blend in a regular blender without drinking chunks. Solid gains guys peace!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 13, 2013)

Love the oatmeal grinding...so much easier to eat, I mean drink.  Good shit brother.


----------



## Jada (Apr 13, 2013)

I've never heard of it might have to check it out at a target store


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2013)

Did we just get spammed?


----------



## g0re (Apr 13, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Did we just get spammed?



Yes. Ban the spammer!!


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 13, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Did we just get spammed?



You caught me red handed pob tryna push magic bullet product. I'm really the ghost of billy mays. I thought I could get one past you but sadly it didn't work.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 13, 2013)

If you grind down the stell cut oats it changes it's glycemic index rating doesn't it?

That's really not an issue for most of you guys if you mix it with protein for a mass gainer, but for us diabetics we don't want to refine those steel cut oats if we can help it.

Is this like the Magic Bullet? Can you post pics?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 13, 2013)

63Vette said:


> If you grind down the stell cut oats it changes it's glycemic index rating doesn't it?
> 
> That's really not an issue for most of you guys if you mix it with protein for a mass gainer, but for us diabetics we don't want to refine those steel cut oats if we can help it.
> 
> ...



Im not sure about what the grinding does to the steel cut glycemic rating vette but it is made by magic bullet. I guess its a step up from the standard bullet. They pitch it as able to break down whatever you put into it so that you get full nurtition from whatever you put in. IDK bout all that but i do know its pulverized everything ive put in it. The pic of the dual blade is what grinds shit up. Its a nice tool

http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w631/oldskool954/IMG_0520_zps26d93cf8.jpg
http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w631/oldskool954/IMG_0518_zps34d99b20.jpg


----------



## Floribama (May 17, 2013)

I do more lurking instead of posting but i have a nutribullett and love it.  Before i got it, there is no way i was getting all the veggies i do now.  Ill have 2 shakes a day, lots of veggies, protein powder, fruits post workout.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 18, 2013)

Wow pushing nutribullet without even a discount code...worst spammer ever


----------

